# Valeting Insurance question



## E110at (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all, my friend owns a carpark and I'm looking to set up a valeting bay, question is what insurance do i need and can someone point me in the right direction. Cars will only be moved to valeting bay then back to parking space.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

You'll probably want professional indemnity and public liability at a minimum. If the car park's private land, you won't technically need insurance to cover you driving them but it may be worthwhile looking into it.
I'm sure there are companies out there offering specific valeters insurance which should cover all of what you'd need, but they may not be that easily findable because it's not very mainstream.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## E110at (Jan 19, 2014)

MagpieRH said:


> You'll probably want professional indemnity and public liability at a minimum. If the car park's private land, you won't technically need insurance to cover you driving them but it may be worthwhile looking into it.
> I'm sure there are companies out there offering specific valeters insurance which should cover all of what you'd need, but they may not be that easily findable because it's not very mainstream.


Thanks for the info, I'm just starting to look into it and the car park is on private land , its more to cover myself and to give customers trust in my self. Might just call an insurance company and see what's best.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

coversure, site sponsors on here


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Ian. 

Give us a call E110at - details in my signature. 

At a minimum you will need to consider Publuc Liability Insurance which we can extend to include damage to vehicles whilst being worked upon. You don't need Professional Indemnity Insurance, that's a different thing entirely. 

You shouldn't be moving or driving customers vehicles without some form of Motor Trade Insurance. If the public have access to the car park, it will most likely be a legal requirement anyway. 

We can do a "shunting" policy to help keep costs down though, rather than a full blown motor trade policy. Unfortunately motor trade policies aren't cheap either way, but often a necessary business expense.


----------

